# Ich glaube ich habe mit meinen kois was falsch gemacht



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

hallo.....

eigentlich habe ich definitiv was falsch gemacht...

also vor ca. 4 wochen habe ich mir 5 thai kois gekauft. 4 von 12-15 und einer von 15-18 cm.
soweit so gut. diese habe ich dann in meinen teich gesetzt. nachdem sie erstmal ca. 2 stunden mit beutel im teich lagen.

dann hat es sich ergeben das der teich nun doch erweitert wird. war vorher nicht abzusehen. also fische nach einer woche wieder raus und in mein innenhälterungsbecken rein incl. dem teichwasser. fasst etwa 700 liter. dort sitzen die kois nun mit 5 blauorfen zusammen und warten das ich mit dem teich fertig werde.

jetzt sind die super scheu sobald sich jemand dem becken nähert schwimmen die hecktisch hin und her. man kann sogar hören wie die mit den becken zusamenstoßen  :cry: 

manchmal glaube ich die blauorfen tuen den kois nicht gut...
muss ich mir nun gedanken machen das die fische nun endgültig gestört sind   
oder wird sich das schon wieder legen.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Hi Lars,

die Kleinen haben einen ziemlichen Stress hinter und noch vor sich.
Orfen sind auch von natur aus sehr scheu und machen sehrwahrscheinlich die Koi mit verrückt.
Meine Blauorfen sind durch die Koi richtig zutraulich geworden, also laß' Deinen Kleinen im neuen Teich einfach ein bischen Zeit. 
Mit gutem Futter ist jeder Koi bestechlich  : 

Hektisches Schwimmen kann allerdings auch ein Hinweis auf einen zu hohen Nitritwert sein (Vergiftung). 
Wie sind die Wasserwerte  

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

was die wasserwerte betrift so verwende ich diese aquatester 5 in 1 demnach wäre nitrit nicht nachweisbar....

eigentlich verhalten sich die fischis ruhig zumindest bis ich komme  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

werde aber mal anfangen das wasser teil zu wechseln. sicher ist sicher  :!: 

habe gerade gesehen das du ja gar nicht weit weg von mir wohnst. wo holst du den deine kois immer ?????????????


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hi Lars,

2003
3 Japan- und 1 Euro-Koi sind von Pötschke (einjährige)
1 Japan-Koi aus Düren (6 Monate alt)
2 Euro-Koi aus Iserlohn (Fischgut Primus) (3 und 4 Monate alt)
alle haben den Winter gut überstanden

2004
3 Japan-Koi aus Düren (einjährige)
sind erst 4 Tage bei uns

Den Aquatester kenn ich nicht, aber wenn es Teststreifen sind, wirf sie weg. Die sind zu ungenau. Tröpfchentests sind teurer aber besser. Gibts auch z.b. bei Pötschke. Ist ein sauteurer Laden aber gut.

Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

sushi: wie klein die welt ist. du meinst pötschke in kaarst.... den laden kenne ich lediglich die kois auswahl gefiel mir nicht...
düren (teich und koi) ja der ist super aba leider auch teuer :-( hat sehr zahme fische in seinem wintergarten 
werde mal sehen was ich mache wenn ich mit dem teich fertig bin.
wart ihr schonmal bei peschkes in MG-Wickrath ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hi Lars,

Peschkes kenn ich noch nicht, bin aber für jeden neuen "Fischladen" zu haben. Gib mir doch mal bitte die Adresse rüber :vielposten: 

Klar, das Dir die Fischauswahl in Kaarst nicht gefallen hat, die Schönsten hatten wir ja schon gekauft  
Die kriegen 2-3 mal im Sommer neue Fische, vielleicht ist dann was für Dich dabei? Dieses Jahr war ich allerdings auch noch nicht da.

Schlaf gut  :sleeping: 
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

hier ......http://www.fischzuchtpeschkes.de

wenn du/ihr wollt können wir uns ja mal da treffen 
ich selber komme da fast täglich dran vorbei ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

hi Lars
noch mal zurück zu deinen Koi.Als ich unsere letzten Winter ins Winterlager (5000 liter) gesetzt habe hatten sie das gleiche Problem wie deine.Im Teich waren sie schon sehr zahm und im Becken super Ängstlich.Nachdem wir sie wieder im Teich hatten brauchten sie etwa 1 Tag bis sie wieder normal waren.Warum das so ist keine Ahnung ,doch denke brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hi!

Genau! Mach dir keine Sorgen.
Ich hatte das auch, als meine im Winterbecken im Keller waren.
Sie hatten sich erst nach fast 2 Monaten an das Becken gewöhnt.
Gehe so ruhig wie möglich zum Becken hin und an ihm vorbei.
Ich hatte noch zusätzlich eine Hälfte verdunkelt (Abdeckung),  so  fühlten sie sich sicherer und waren etwas ruhiger.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

vielen dank für alle komments....

dann werde ich mal sehen bzw. abwarten.

habe heute einen wasserwechsel vorgenommen und den belüfter drangehangen


----------

